# Bandsaw blade joining



## John Rudd (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone got any recommendations on how to?


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 10, 2009)

John,
I did a tutorial on how I silver braze them. It is contained in the thread at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=305.0
Gail in NM


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Gail

Great wright up Thm:


Rob


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 10, 2009)

Ah...the light has just come on!!! 

GinNM, great explanation.... I need to make a jig for grinding the blade ends...

Many thanks...


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Rob.

John,
You can grind them by hand on a bench grinder. I did for many years, but the grinding jig did improve the quality a lot and also made it much faster.

The important jig is the one to hold the blades for brazing. The ends have to be aligned and the blade has to be straight. 

After you have done a few it will be almost second nature. If you have an old dull blade, practice on it a few times. 

I would say good luck, but luck has very little to do with it. Doing it a few times is the key.

Gail in NM


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 10, 2009)

Gail,

I already have a jig/fixture callit what you want...Basically a piece of angle iron with a cutout and two clamps( I should post a picture...)...Most posts I read seemd to indicate a butt joint as in the ends of the blade were just joined together...That just didnt seem right....Your explanation of a lap joint is much better and will result in a stronger joint...

I guess it comes down to terminology...

I'll post up my jig tomoro' hopefullly....


----------

